# [ V ] Half-Life 2 + Counter-Strike Source



## doceddy (20. Januar 2009)

Verkaufe die Erstausgabe von HL² inkl CS Source. 

Nur der Steamaccount: 10€ 
Steamaccount + DVD-Box: 13€ inkl.


----------



## doceddy (28. Januar 2009)

Preise sind verhandelbar


----------

